# Torro CCR2000E problem



## brilis (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey guys, just found this forum, great stuff. I have a small back up Toro CCR2000E that I now let my kids use when it snows. I have always taken great care of it. End of last season, it started to idle funny. Would idle ok, then rev up and down, lose power, sometimes stall. 

Always start right back up on one pull, same thing, rev up and down, run rough. I changed the plug, same thing. Just wanted to ask for some help on what to look for? Thanks again!!!

Brian


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

sounds like the carb is need of attention.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello brilis, welcome to *SBF!!* sounds like you need to rebuild or replace your carb and fuel filter


----------



## brilis (Nov 5, 2015)

Saw some on line stuff about cleaning the carb. Take off bottom bowl, did not see a fuel filter? Thanks.


----------



## IBME (Oct 28, 2015)

I have the same machine. When mine runs rough I put in some Sea Foam and it smooths out. You might have to change the plug afterwards.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

brilis said:


> Saw some on line stuff about cleaning the carb. Take off bottom bowl, did not see a fuel filter? Thanks.


you have to take off the rear cover to see the fuel filter
you guys can also go on toro's website and download a free manual for your machine, everyone should have and owners manual if its available


----------

